# WTG KC!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KC has always had a knack for converting people with a fear of dogs, especially children and seniors. Ironically enough she is NOT an attention seeking dog. She will tolerate family giving her "some" attention but it is always on her terms. She is the same way with my friends. There are only three people BESIDES me that she will seek out. When others approach her to pet her it is almost like a teen rolling their eyes when parents tell them to clean their rooms. In a nutshell- she is aloof. 
She ADORES toddlers and will approach any if given half a chance. Older kids (5 or 6 or older) she deals with just like adults. Tolerates but never seeks attention. My brother does foster care and has a new child in his care. This boy is TERRIFIED of dogs. I was told last night on the phone that he was ok with my Mom's two dogs. It took him a while to warm up but once he did it was ok. I figured this meant it would be ok for me to take one down to further the good association for him. Well I walked in with KC on leash and was promptly told that she would have to be confined. Well there was no place IN the house to confine her and the yard would not hold her either. So I left her in the van in her crate ( I was NOT a happy camper about this). After we were done, I figure tough! She needs to get out and stretch her legs. So I hooked her to her leach and walked right in the door. Fortunately my brother was GLAD I did this (kind of surprised me) and my sister and neice both started calling KC to come over to them. She reluctantly allowed my neice (20) to pet her but she kept peeking around her to the foster boy. KC was running down her "calming signals check list: ears back- check; head lowered- check; soft eyes- check; slow wag of the tail-check. I was snickering because I have seen her pull this just a few weeks earlier with Mariele (from Jeanpackistan). I knew KC would win again and within a few minutes this terrified little boy was petting her.









BTW yes, KC does the exact same with dogs as with humans. While in my Paq she is a dominant female she is VERY tolerant of reactive dogs running RIGHT up into her space and she just stands there like "how rude...." as little yappy dogs are barking and bouncing within inches of her. If she is around a fearful dog (friends or relatives dogs) or one lacking confidence she is not satisfied until they are calm and comfortable around her. 

She never stops amazing me.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yes!!!! KC rocks!!!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Good job KC!!

And congratulations to your brother also, fostering kids is such a wonderful labor!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! Good girl KC!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Super job KC!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Way to go KC!!!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Good girl KC


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am very proud of my girl. Situations like this (and I have experienced MANY) are far more important to me than titles. No I am not "dissing" titles as I feel they have their place and serve their purposes. But it is so incredibly kewl to witness things that you would NEVER see a title for that shows exactly the temperament, characteristics and nerve that EVERY great dog should possess.


----------

